# Bolt Hulu 5003 Error



## blobly (Aug 5, 2009)

Constantly get 5003 error on bolt and mini
Network is wired and Netflix and prime stream fine
Only wat to get it to play is restart entire TiVo box


----------



## blobly (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody have luck in fixing this


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was working on a system with a Roamio Plus and 5 Mini's where Hulu became very important post-setup.

The reliability issue was resolved by install 6 Roku's...

-KP


----------



## zimtekcom (Feb 24, 2011)

Hulu no longer works on my Bolt (as of about 6 weeks ago). All is normal with the Hulu Interface (including video related to the two brief commercials) right up until the actual video is supposed to play, then Error 5003. Network is hardwired and verified, all other streaming apps are normal. Hulu plays normally on any other device. I've seen complaints about this error on the Bolt in many blogs going back several years with no actual or practical solution. Where is TiVo on this? Where is the Solution for this?


----------



## lart2150 (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm in the same boat. hardwired bolt and 5003 as soon as I hit play or right after the pre roll ads show (fox logo, the day the show airs). I punted and just switched to using my roku for hulu.

edit: I finally logged out of hulu and back in and I was able to play a video. I don't know why they hide account at the bottom right of the ui


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Hulu error 5003 is a "Known Issue" with TiVo.

Known Issues, Outages, Trends: Tivo Customer Support Community

I haven't been able to get Hulu to work properly on my Roamio Pro or mini in some time.


----------



## Clay B (May 28, 2020)

Our household has been plagued by this exact issue. We have a TIVO Bolt OTA on a wired connection that was working perfectly with Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime until several months ago when Hulu began routinely serving up the 5003 error. We can reliably fix the problem “merely” by forcing a connection to the TIVO service, then unchecking the HULU app in the apps window, then restarting our Bolt AND router. Sadly, this “simple” fix only lasts until we turn off our TIVO at the end evening. Weirdly, our TIVO Romeo has continued to stream Hulu perfectly.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I was able to fix Hulu with a reboot up until April. I’ve tried logging out and back into Hulu via the TiVo app but get constant error 5003 now. I guess no more Hulu via TiVo. I’m using Roku to access it now but their app isn’t as versatile as TiVo’s was. I hope they fix it.


----------



## Sheri4him2 (May 2, 2020)

I have a Tivo Bolt that works perfectly with all apps. However, Hulu will give me the 5003 error after I've watched something on YouTube. I restart the box and Hulu works perfectly again. Until the next time I go to YouTube..... rinse, repeat


----------



## Clay B (May 28, 2020)

MMG said:


> I was able to fix Hulu with a reboot up until April. I've tried logging out and back into Hulu via the TiVo app but get constant error 5003 now. I guess no more Hulu via TiVo. I'm using Roku to access it now but their app isn't as versatile as TiVo's was. I hope they fix it.


Try the annoying series of steps.


----------



## Clay B (May 28, 2020)

The annoying series of steps: Go to Menu>Settings>Network Settings>TiVo Service Connection select that to force a connection, then unplug the Bolt AND your router for a hard restart. This has worked for me every time. HOWEVER I always put my Bolt in standby mode when I’m done watching and When I return the next evening HULU again is broken. I keep forgetting to try leaving my TIVO running all day, but that seems like a crappy way to use electricity. Then again it is a crappy use of my time to go through the annoying series of steps every time I want to watch HULU in my living room.


----------



## tresmichele (May 5, 2015)

blobly said:


> Constantly get 5003 error on bolt and mini
> Network is wired and Netflix and prime stream fine
> Only wat to get it to play is restart entire TiVo box


We were getting this error as well on our Bolt (wired connection), but we figured out it was always after watching a YouTube video on our Bolt. We stopped using the Tivo YouTube app and we no longer get the Hulu 5003 error.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Hulu started working again today. I was just about to cancel it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vernon Ross (Mar 11, 2017)

Had the same problem after using the youtube app on the Bolt. The Hulu app would connect and let you see your profile items but anything you tried to play would act like it was going to start and then stop and give the 5003 error (check your connection). I knew that was false since everything is high speed wired Internet and Netflix still worked great. After a restart of the Bolt the Hulu app still failed with 5003 when playing a video from Hulu. So I read someone here stated they had to pull the power on the Bolt, and so I did. Crashed it by pulling the power. Then after powering back up, low and behold the Hulu app worked just fine. 
So this sounds like the youtube app has a virus in it or something. The apps on TIVO should NOT break other apps on the TIVO. And a normal restart not fixing it means that there is a status being saved on purpose. Glad the crash method fixed the Hulu app. And as another person said here, I guess we won't use the youtube app on TIVO anymore. 
TIVO support needs to FIX this crazy problem with the apps.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

All the legacy Bolt (and Edge for that matter) apps are more or less abandonware at this point. There's zero chance of any new apps (at least any you'd care about), and even meaningful updates to the big three (Netflix/Amazon/Hulu) are fairly unlikely given that they're trying to transition to their new android-based streaming apps. I long since gave up using my Bolt for any streaming since the performance and experience was far superior on my TV's apps, or even on a cheap fire stick. The Tivo runs older UI versions, is slower and more frustrating to use, and has random bugs and crashes as described here. It's unfortunate that they didn't slap an androidtv based app platform in these boxes like their streaming stick has. That actually has a future and can be maintained, whereas their DVR's can't.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I cant see myself not having another option besides my Bolt, Roamio and especially Premiere for streaming. Poor performance and lack of options. The original Bolt may have been a game changer being a quality dvr and all the major players to stream but immediately TVs and sticks took over and added CBS,Disney,Apple now Peacock. Tivo has quietly surrendered the concept of "DVR with apps".


----------



## jgkiii (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad I found this thread. Now i know I'm not the only one. Hulu on my Bolt started to fail with 5003 error. Then the last few days the app would just hang at loading with the swirl in the upper left frozen. I had just recently started to use the Youtube app to watch the current season of Qi and it stopped working last night. It would load and get to the initial screen but I could not move, select or exit. So Hulu and Youtube would not work. Ended up power cycling the Bolt (Reset did not fix the apps) and Hulu works. I'll use the TV app for Youtube. Disappointing as my Roamio has no issues with the Hulu and Youtube apps.


----------



## GomezL (May 15, 2009)

I am experiencing a similar problem, the various recommendations on repairing Hulu work for a short time.

I tried calling support, they told me that Hulu needs to fix the App.

Hulu was very nice, but couldn't help.


----------



## winkybil (Aug 31, 2020)

I was just having trouble playing Hulu video this morning also. Gave up and moved onto Disney+ since the kiddo is home from school. Lo and behold...no Disney+ app. Ready to hit ebay with this thing lately. (Tivo Bolt) Kodi nox


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

What just worked for me was going into YouTube then hitting settings and then exiting the YouTube app. After that I could watch Hulu again. Just rebooting did not work.


----------



## Julie Fleiser (Apr 19, 2021)

blobly said:


> Constantly get 5003 error on bolt and mini
> Network is wired and Netflix and prime stream fine
> Only wat to get it to play is restart entire TiVo box


Same here.


----------



## Alfredwell (Jul 10, 2021)

Check this solution for this error- Fix: Hulu Connection Error 5003 - Appuals.com


----------



## blobly (Aug 5, 2009)

They only way I ever found was to reboot TIVO
Really the best way was to dump TIVO all together


----------



## timlind53 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Tivo Bolt and resolved this error by logging in Hulu on my phone went to settings then managing devices. I removed all Tivo entries. 
Then on my Tivo I brought up the Hulu app and clicked login. That brought up a code that I then entered in device code box on my phone in the manage devices setting.
Don't know how long this will last but worked for today.


----------

